# Can I fit a 19 inch Avtex in an Adria Vision TV cabinet?



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

I seem to remember seeing a thread that indicated that a little bit of 'modification' was needed to fit a 19" tv in an Adria Vision 707 cabinet. Can anyone tell me how extensive the modifications are or if a specific Avtex model will fit in without adjustment.

Sorry it's a very specific question, with little to interest the casual surfer!

I'd be really grateful for the advice though as the alternative probably involves waiting for a parcel, unpacking it, cursing, repacking it and sending it back from whence it came....

Thanks


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

FordPrefect said:


> I seem to remember seeing a thread that indicated that a little bit of 'modification' was needed to fit a 19" tv in an Adria Vision 707 cabinet. Can anyone tell me how extensive the modifications are or if a specific Avtex model will fit in without adjustment.
> 
> Sorry it's a very specific question, with little to interest the casual surfer!
> 
> ...


I think this thread might be the one you remember.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-436314.html#436314


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for managing to do the job I'd failed at!


----------

